# A Goodbye to a true Buddy!



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 30, 2011)

Its a hard day when you have to tell your son that his dog/friend has passed away! Buddy was a seven year old Yellow Lab/Golden Retriever mix whose name could not have been anymore perfectly chosen. He was a constant companion and always ready to greet you with a slobbery kiss. I am deeply saddened by his death and am really sorry I did not act sooner when he was getting sick. I hope my son can forgive me for my mistake someday. I will miss Buddy dearly. Thanks for listening.

Mark








Always had a ball close by.













Buddy and his sister Piggy wrestling for a ball....a priceless moment!













Thanks...


----------



## smoke king (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mark.  Nothing seems to love ya unconditionally like a dog.


----------



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss Mark, I lost my friend a few years ago a chocolate Lab named Brewser, which he grew into that name at 110lbs.

We tried to live without a dog, and about 8months later my wife and I on the exact same day decided we couldn't do it any longer,

we now have 2 dogs a black lab named scout and a yellow lab named Bella, while they can't replace Brewser, they sure do make us feel "whole" again

I'm not saying to run out and replace Buddy, more of enjoy Piggy while you can!

in my opinion there is no other better companions than labs\retrievers, but that is probably a biased statement

best wishes,

Harry


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks.... I found a picture of Buddys daughter Cinnamon, joining in the fun.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dang Mark. Those are hard ones to deal with but dont beat yourself up over it. Things happen and your son will understand in time.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes so sorry to hear.

This is very tough loosing part of your family like this.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry SOB!

My Golden Retriever went to work with me every day for 13 years.

He even outlasted my Ex-Wife!

Todd


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2011)

My condolences SOB, I have a very soft spot in my heart for our canine friends and share your pain...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

We are so so sorry for your lose there Mark. I know how close you canbe to a pet. But really they are more like the hairy uncle that we all have.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss......


----------



## tinkerin (Dec 30, 2011)

Our heart goes out to you and yours.  I know you are feeling tremendous sadness and heartbreak, and especially for your son. Kids bounce back from these life events better than most of us.  Don't beat yourself up, he will long fondly remember all the good and fun times with Buddy. Piggy will help ease the pain some perhaps.


----------



## jak757 (Dec 30, 2011)

Mark -- we are so sorry to hear about your loss.  I know how much losing your dog can hurt -- they are our family too.  As I read your post I told Nancy, and showed her the pictures.  She remembered your dogs from when we stopped by.  So does Eryn, our daughter.  We got a black lab mix puppy in May, and she's a sweet dog.  We know how much it hurts.

Hang in there m friend, time will help heal.  Our best to you and your family.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear that buddy, We've all been there.


----------



## venture (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear, Mark.

Like losing a family member.


----------



## dewetha (Dec 31, 2011)

sorry to hear that. just about the hardest thing to deal with. Well loved pets are as much as part of the family and it is very sad when they pass. one of the hardest things I have ever had to to do was put down a family pet. I think I was more heart broken that my daughter. I feel your pain.


----------



## nhbuck (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. All dogs are tough to loose, but Goldens leave a paw print on your heart forever. Lost my boy Bennie a Golden 11 years ago when he was 3 and I can still close my eyes and see him. I have an 8 yo Golden Girl Bonnie now and when she goes I swear I will need FMLA from work for a month.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear this SOB. They always end up being one of the family and just as hard to lose. I've had to put my fair share of four legged children down and it doesn't get any easier. They all tear your heart out when it comes time. But it's the best thing we can do for them, and the greatest show of love we can give them. Rest easy Buddy!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, I would miss my 11 yearold four legged "Shadow", Abby...JJ


----------



## rdknb (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry about your loss.   It is hard when we lose a pet.  They are family.  I am sure your Son understands.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 31, 2011)

sorry for your lose Mark. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## saugeyejoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss..  I too have a soft spot in my heart for canines.....


----------



## viskey (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Dogs are truly a mans best friend and it is hard to imagine life without but we can move on as they will always have that special spot in our hearts.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2011)

They can mean so much to you, it is difficult, at best, when they are gone...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 31, 2011)

A very Big Thank You goes out to all of you from all of us SOB's.....finished digging the grave today with the help of my awesome wife and father in-law. Buddy will be laid to rest on his 8th birthday 1-1-2012. The little SOB's found a wonderful garden stone to place upon his grave....I will get a pic of this tomarrow and post it here. ThankYou again for all your kind words and fond memories of your four legged loved ones! Happy New Year......SOB


----------



## venture (Jan 1, 2012)

Over the years I have had many dogs.  The Golden was by far my favorite.  I would be trying to grill and smoke and she would throw the dam tennis ball at my butt!  She wanted to play!

Looking at Buddy carefully, I see the best of the Golden and the Lab in one dog.

That was very special.  Please be thankful for your time.  Yet, the memories are hard right now.


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry SOB it is a sad day when that happens. your kid will forgive ya im sure once he understands. take care and stop beating your self up


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss.  It brought back memories from a couple of years ago.  The folks on this sight were awesome with their support then just as they are now.  Went back and searched (Aspen) and the post is still there from 2009. 

I'll say a prayer for all of you.

God bless and ease your pain.

Ed


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 1, 2012)

It breaks your heart when member of the family pass away sorry to hear that.


----------

